# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand >  Bahnstrecke Bangkok-Chiang Mai wird erneuert

## schiene

Aufgrund mehrerer Zugentgleisungen auf der Strecke Bangkok - Chiang Mai werden Teile der Strecke erneuert.
Die Strecke soll bis Dezember nicht befahrbar sein .
Ab der Station Sila At in Uttaradit werden Busse als Ersatzverkehr eingesetzt.

----------


## Siamfan

Da müssen nur Dehnungsfugen rein,  sonst fehlt da nichts!

----------

